# Polygraph confusion



## Negaproach

:?: This past week I took a polygraph exam for a smaller town out of state. I'm working on relocating to be closer to my fience and to try a different level of LE. Since MA doesn't do polygraphs on applicants I had no idea what to expect. 

The polygraph went fine for the most part however after the first set of questions after being hooked up, the polygrapher told me that I was breathing different than most people. He specificly said that most people breath at a rate of 12-18 breaths a moment while i was breathing at a rate of about six. I responded that I was a little nervous and was consciesly trying to calm myself. He told me I needed to get my mind off the test and that If my breathing continued weird it would be an inconclusive exam. During the second part of the test I again breathed at the same rate as the first one. At the conclusion of the exam the polygrapher showed me the differance between a truthful and lieing test subject as well as mine. My perspiration rate and heart rate remained steady throughout as well as my breathing rate (although not at the average rate). The polygrapher told me he would have to review the results and then send the report to the hiring agency but that I may need to either retake the exam or I may be disqualified. He also said that if I did retake the exam and it happened again, he would classify me as unreadable.

My question for the people on here is how can you be unreadable on a polygraph? Isn't it only pass/fail? Doesn't the fact that my perspiration rate and heart rate not changing at all, plus my breathing rate staying steady and not changing mean Im not lieing? Has this happened to other people? Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Macop

A perfetct example that polygraphs are junk andhave no place in Police testing. And I have heard that comment by people who used to be Police Polygraphes for new recruit Police Officers, go figure.


----------



## John J

Does a reading of unreadable disqualify you from further consideration for the job?


----------



## John J

What state was this for?


----------



## Negaproach

The polygraph was done in CT at the state police polygraph center in Meridan. From what the trooper said the department I'm applying to could decide to take canidates that did pass and not invest the effort to retest me. He also said he was going to review the results, possibly with his superior before sending the report to the department. Overall I'm feeling a bit frustrated with the whole thing. Then again he could have been playing games with me to see if I was unwaivering or would get shook up. 
I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## 725

Negaproach,

Its possible that the examiner was just messing with you in an attempt to get you to either:

A) Admit to something the polygraph wasn't reading or
B) Admit to something you never did in order to justify your "odd" breathing rate

I took a polygraph out of state 2 years ago and at the end of the test, the examiner began yelling at me saying that I was withholding something. I was not withholding anything and told him this. He basically told me I was all done and asked me to leave. 3 weeks later I learned that I had passed it. I've taken another one for a different agency since then and passed that as well. I agree though that polygraphs are a poor and potentially unfair tool for hiring especially in law enforcement. 

Good luck with the hiring process in CT.


----------



## Guest

I never took a polygraph, but I did read somewhere that there supposedly bogus and most of it is to intimidate you and that there tatics are based on just that. I'll find the web site and post it when I find it, it was pretty interesting reading. Had I never read what I did I would still be under the impresion that they are fool proof, but from what I've heard thats not the case.


----------



## Guest

ok here is what I found.

http://www.antipolygraph.org/

http://www.nopolygraph.com/drewtest.htm

http://www.polygraph.com/testimonials.html

Check these sights out they make for interesting reading, makes one wonder why the test is still in use for employment purposes.


----------



## Harley387

I have said this before, I'll say it again. The Polycrap machine is a useless piece of shit. The examiner is nothing more than a witch doctor, trying his best to ruffle your feathers. I took one, and was told by the examiner that my test was inconclusive. The hiring agency told me that this was a "pass". I later, after turning down the job for another offer, recieved a copy of my so called results. This form stated that my test was discontinued due to "distortion in my chart". This was a load of crap. I sat in a chair from 9 am until 2 pm answering the same foolish questions over and over. "Have you ever had sex with a farm animal?" "Have you ever attempted to overthrow the US government?" Etc, etc. I cannot wait for the day that someone files a class action suit against agencies who use this crap-ology as a hiring prerequisite. I have heard from guys who have passed the test and admittedly lied. I have heard from guys who take it, and fail, who have perfect service records. Just for the record, O.J Simpson passed a polygraph. 
:sb:


----------



## cjm74

Took the poly in Phoenix AZ. Had same result inconclusive. It cost me a job. I wasn't flying back 2 and from to fight it. I believe that the test giver had a problem with us Bostonians. Can't imagine why???


----------



## DUKE1005

Harley387-

I agree with you 100%! They are a big piece of shit, otherwise they would probably be utilized and accepted in every state. I had my first polygraph this past Friday in NH. Everything went fine and the guy giving the test seemed pretty cool about the whole thing even though he had the personality of a brick wall! I definately believe it is a scare tactic. To make things even worse though, I sat in a room with a two-way mirror where I was interviewed with an officer and the Lt. on the other side of the room. Talk about shitin' in your pants! I was pretty suprised that I did that well. I guess I'm getting better at this whole interrogation thing!


----------



## LeadDog17

There was lots of discussion on the board a couple months ago regarding polygraph issues. Some interesting discussion and a few good articles. I'll dig around for the thread links and post them here when I have a little more time.

-Eric


----------



## Brian831

If the hiring agency can not find out if a candidate is a shit bag from an intensive background investigation then there is some major problems...If you have a clean record and pass the background then you shouldnt be subjected to this nonsense. I just had a friend lose out on a job in CT because he failed the polygraph and he is squeaky clean. Polygraph= a way for the department to get to the person they want to hire.


----------



## pguitard

does the MSP conduct polygraphs?


----------



## LeadDog17

pguitard said:


> does the MSP conduct polygraphs?


If you are referring to Massachusetts State Police, the answer it NO. The polygraph is not legal for hiring purposes in the Commonwealth.

-Eric


----------



## pguitard

thank God, I recently had a polygraph for a fed job, lets just say it did not go well.


----------



## CampusOfficer

There is a reason why polygraph tests are not admissible in a court of law. They are non-conclusive, and not an exact science.


----------



## pguitard

I hope I never have to take one again. It still amazes me that the federal government uses this as a standard in their hiring process


----------



## LeadDog17

Here are the links to:

1) A long, but informative  polygraph article
2) A lengthy discussion about the polygraph exam

Enjoy!

-Eric


----------



## 2-Delta

Ask any Polygrapher, they're far from accurate.


----------



## DUKE1005

The former NH State Trooper who conducted my polygraph test told me that on known convicted criminals, the test was 98.6% accurate. He never told me how accurate they were on the average Joe who never had a criminal record and/or a squeeky clean background! I think they are a bunch of crap but I won't complain too much because I'm just thankful I passed the friggin' thing! :beer:


----------



## Guest

Seeing where there are 2 topics on this matter I will post my question here as well. Is Ma the only ste that doesnt use this as a hiring technique? From my experience it sems like every other state in th U.S. uses this test in there hiring methods.


----------



## Harley387

DUKE1005 said:


> The former NH State Trooper who conducted my polygraph test told me that on known convicted criminals, the test was 98.6% accurate. He never told me how accurate they were on the average Joe who never had a criminal record and/or a squeeky clean background! I think they are a bunch of crap but I won't complain too much because I'm just thankful I passed the friggin' thing! :beer:


Yeah, and according to an exorcist, exorcism is 99.9% effective. The whole test is bullshit, bullshit, bullshit. Like a previous poster said, these are decent people applying for these jobs. It's not like we're hiring from a temp agency here. Who really gives a rat's ass if you smoked a joint in high school? And if your background investigation fails to reveal that your a card carrying member of Osama's inner circle, then shame on the hiring agency for failing to do THEIR job.


----------



## Macop

Hunter R.I doeswnt use polyshit machines. I also think that some states there are some that do and some that dont. But I am definately sure R.I doesnt.


----------



## Negaproach

Thanks Leaddog and everyone else who's posted with info and opinions about this topic. Im still waiting to hear what the final outcome is on my issue with the polygraph, and how they said I was unreadable. I have a feeling I passed it however because the more I think about it, it does seem like he was trying to see if I was going to stand firm on my answers and whatnot, especially towards the end. I have a feeling he was trying to get me shook up which didn't happen at all. 

It'll be interesting if I do have to retake a polygraph for another hiring process and get the same guy again.


----------



## Enforcer

*Polygraph Test*

Are there any websites that would list all the questions the examiner would ask you, I am planning on going to LAPD next year to test. Thank you


----------

